# Any help appreciated



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

Hey everyone, 
I'm a new starter to photography, i'm in ill health but am able to still do things. im trying to find a new hobby that isn't too much physically.

I not looking for locations but does anybody know of any useful ways to find any derelict buildings around my local area pls? or any websites i may be able to find information on?
i have had a look online but cant seem to find much in the area at all. Unsure if searching for the locations i'm looking for.

Hope all is well with everybody

Thanks

Ali


----------



## KPUrban_ (May 15, 2019)

The best way to find locations, especially when starting, is to get on google maps and search the area for anything that looks abandoned. Just don't do what I did and almost go to a farm..... You can also have a search n some other forums which are more likely to give out locations publicly.


----------



## Sabtr (May 15, 2019)

Depends on the area you live in too. What industries once thrived there for example. 
Keep up with trends too - look through the forum and you'll see a more recent thing that's cropping up is care homes that've closed down. It wasn't so long ago that many were struggling due to costs or lack of staff. We're seeing the decaying results of that now.
If you think you're onto something when checking places out, you can also try simple internet searches on that location - use keywords and it's surprising what comes up. For our reports we probably do 90% research and the final 10% is what you get to see here. There's even a bunch of people who don't take photos and simply do research and then an explore and that's it. Keeps the mind sharp and the body exercising.
Some 'targets' I have on a list here. They cannot be done during brighter warmer months due to them being under the feet of visiting tourists. I'm waiting till Autumn when it'll be darker and the tourists gone! 

With ill health you'll need to take extra care too. You're not as able as you once were and a simple fall could well do more damage to you. Don't go alone.
An easy way to start this would be to try some 'safe' explores. Something like a practice explore on your own house! A friends house too. Do it at night with lights off. You'll gain heaps of experience by mastering that which will mean actual explores will be far easier for you.

Finally, we fail a fair bit!
For me if I'm heading to a particular explore I'll have at least two others on that route that could be done if the main one fails to happen. It softens the blow financially and physically.

Let us know your area Ali and someone might allow you to tag along or could help hone those photography skills even more.

Welcome


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2019)

thank you much appreciated  im in Kingston upon hull in East Yorkshire?

Thanks for yr help  

x


----------



## Sabtr (May 20, 2019)

Ah now that's a bit too far for me currently as I have nothing planned that way for now - other people will though.
I'm aware of lots of coastal defence stuff around that way (not sure if you can drive) and reports from the area do crop up on other things from time to time.


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2019)

Ah! Plenty around here. Lord Line in Hull plus quite a few gun replacements. Take a look at Stallingborough. Your best bet is to use the search bar of this forum. Plus of course Google Maps. Finally search in Google. Derelict + your area always turns up stuff. Also if you do a photo search and add "Geograph" you'll get a location pin on an OS map to boot.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

thanks all, much appreciated. my carer is about to start driving and already agreed to take me to places. shes very active n into the same sort of things which makes it easier. the quicker she learns n gets car the better  love reading these forums. only recently seen a couple of facebook groups as saw a video i believe was done by UrbanX n thats it. constantly online looking for places and looking at pics/vids etc from where everyone has been. thanks again


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

sorry guys comp crashed n posted that twice, so edited it. ive done quite a bit of research n looking in lordline area currently.


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2019)

Hi Aggie. I'm sorry to hear about your ill health but if possible, and if you are able to walk a bit, something I always found useful is to walk around the town and outskirts (nearby villages, etc) and see what buildings there are and anything derelict. It's more useful than a car because you can go down alleyways and tiny lanes, etc. Even if you don't find anything derelict it can often turn up some interesting photo opportunities. If not, there's always Google Street View, which is great for 'walking' around places I can't get to easily (one of my favourite toys, lol), as I don't drive. So that's a good way of getting a list together for your carer to take you. All the best.


----------



## Teesskin (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, I am now based in Hull as from January 2020 and happy to meet and wander around locally if someone fancies company, originally from Teesside I have explored a lot of open venues mostly but here in Hull, I have fallen in love with looking around the old lord line building on St Andrews dock.


----------



## Wrench (Feb 15, 2021)

Ayup

Lord line is really good, I love that place, I'm amazed it's still open


----------

